# Help me pick a camera for Christmas!



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Its a little out of your price range, but ive got the SX20is and LOVE IT

Killer camera for not being a dslr.


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

i have a canon sd780 .. it has 720p, and its nice and slim. 12mp, but that doesnt matter. 

i would rather have the sd940, same camera almost, but no viewfinder, so it has more space for a bigger lcd. 

both cameras are under $200


i use a canon 40d, but my sidearm is a sd700... takes great pics, but no HD video.. i really like the cam.. i've had it for years


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, keep the suggestions coming, I already have a couple for my list. =]


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

dodohead said:


> i have a canon sd780 .. it has 720p, and its nice and slim. 12mp, but that doesnt matter.
> 
> i would rather have the sd940, same camera almost, but no viewfinder, so it has more space for a bigger lcd.
> 
> ...


I have an sd1400 on my list which appears to just be an upgrade of the ones you listed. My old camera was an sd780 and I loved it. Just looking for the next newest thing really.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Wish I could help, but I don't know anything about point and shoots :redface:

I'll say Nikon D7000 though! Because I just got one and love it and because I have nothing else of value to add to this thread. It's just a *weeeee* bit out of your price range though, lol....


----------



## jotape65 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the SX130 with MiMH batteries and it takes beautiful pictures and video.

I cannot however take a close up picture of my aquarium (it just does not focus properly).


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I know you said no DSLRs, but I simply cannot recommend any camera that isn't a DSLR anymore. I've stepped into the dark side and there is no turning back for me


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Since you like HD video, why not just ask your wife/mom/dad/grandma... you get the picture  for some extra holiday cash and get the new Canon 60D. It's very well versed in HD video and also very capable of taking HQ images. I just sold my 40D to get one for myself. Looking forward for that HD video attribute for sure.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I would suggest a Nikon CoolPix P100, it is kind of the link between typical P&S and Beginner DSLR...it also has a great quality video function.


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure if it is available,but i have a great camera.
Panasonic DMC-TZ5 "Lumix" 10X optical zoom
Leica lens

http://topcamerareview.com/panasonic-lumix-dmctz5-another-a388.html


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

booooooo 60d! 40d is better =D


i read a quick review on the sd1400.. its basically a sd940 with 14mp rather than 12mp.. no win there.. its probably more grainly and worst image quality if anything. trying to squeeze so many mp out of a tiny sensor is a fail in my opinion..... i bet my sd700 6mp has better image quality


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I have an Canon SX200IS, it takes pretty good pictures as long as there is enough light. There are manual controls, super macro...

If you want examples of pictures, browse through my threads in my sig, the first several posts are made with my old camera.

The video is good too! Here are some examples of videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72RJcbaGo3U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja5uf0CfJgM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y9sNtgdzq0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9E5VxuKGkg


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

After some research and some visits to best buy I think I have concluded my search with the canon sx30is and it's already been okayed by the folks. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## FBG (Oct 17, 2008)

If you go to a used camera shop, or a camera repair shop for that matter, you can find pretty good prices on used dslr cameras. They will not be the latest models;however, since high-end camera equipment isn't used by children they are usually in great condition, the same goes for lenses and other stuff for them...

D-slr cameras have taken the place of P&S for me...never touching those pocket cameras again.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

The problem is I don't want a camera that big. Plus I don't want to be tempted to buy lenses and stuff I don't need. It would just be easier if I got a p&s but if you look at the functions and features on the camera I am getting it has plenty to keep satisfied and pretty well matches up with a lower end dslr in the functions area.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

alright so I just thought I would fill all of you in and let you know that I got the Canon SX30IS... totally worth every penny. I have been reading and reading and I am still not aware of half of the features. I would definitely recommend this camera to someone who wants feature packed without the bulk of a dslr. how can you beat 35x optical zoom (excellent clarity, even handheld) and 0cm macro range =]


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

The SX30 is a big boy. Zoom is pretty cool if you're in to birds or spying on your neighbors. I just picked up an S95 for myself. Nice and small with all the other pretty features for some more advanced shooting.

Hope you like the SX30, it's a sweet camera.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

I am having trouble getting the focus to work well through the glass. Especially zoomed in. Any tips? People get really close to their subjects, how?


----------

